# Anyone in the Chatham area?



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

We're playing with our friends in Redambergreen at The Elephant's Nest tomorrow night, doors at 9pm. 19+ show. It would be great to meet any GC members at the gig!

Cheers,

Justin


----------

